# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Een opgezette buik

## evitalien

Winderig? Vocht vast houden? Het gevoel hebben alsof er een bal in je maag zit? Er zijn talloze manieren om een opgeblazen gevoel te omschrijven. Een opgeblazen gevoel is uiterst oncomfortabel en vaak ook wat gênant. Gelukkig zijn er manieren om het opgeblazen gevoel op een natuurlijke weg te behandelen of zelfs te voorkomen.


Als de oorzaak van het opgeblazen gevoel bekend is het makkelijker te behandelen of te voorkomen. Meestal wordt het nare gevoel veroorzaakt door bepaalde voedingsmiddelen, gebrek aan beweging of (bij vrouwen) door schommelende hormoonspiegels. Voeding en beweging zijn factoren die makkelijk veranderd worden. Als de hormonen de schuld van het opgeblazen gevoel zijn moeten die in balans gebracht worden.

Neem de tijd om te eten.

Sommige voedingsmiddelen zijn gasvormend. Helaas zijn een aantal van deze voedingsmiddelen juist supergezond voor ons. Bonen en groenten als broccoli, boerenkool en kolen kunnen een opgeblazen gevoel geven, maar kunnen eigenlijk meer beter niet uit het voedingspatroon geschrapt worden. Het goede nieuws is dat het lichaam getraind kan worden om deze groenten beter te verdragen. Door regelmatig deze groenten te eten, eerst een kleine portie en later de portie grootte opvoeren, gaat het lichaam steeds minder met gasvorming reageren. Het lichaam wordt immers goed waar het in getraind wordt.
Lees verder: http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=841

----------

